# Best ADSL Modem in bridge mode for FreeBSD.



## samsam9988 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me the best ADSL modems that can be used in bridge mode? I want to host a social network server, and traffic speed matters. I found most ADSL modems only come with 10/100Mbit speed, and not many of them work well with FreeBSD when the ADSL modem is turned into bridge mode.

Thanks and best regards
Sam


----------



## kpa (Nov 18, 2013)

Maximum speed with ADSL is often only 24Mbit/2Mbit download/upload so it really doesn't matter if the ethernet port on it is just 10/100. I have used this D-Link modem with good success for quite a while (older version that looks a bit different than the one in the picture):

http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/home-solutions/connect/modems-and-gateways/dsl-320b-adsl-2-ethernet-modem

Looking at some internet reviews this might not be the choise if you're forced to use any sort of PPPoA/PPPoE.

Be aware that when running in bridge mode any problems you might have with for example retreiving an IP address for your FreeBSD router is then between your systems and the ISP's services. When a modem is used in router mode the router itself retrieves a single IP address from the ISP and the rest of the machines connected to the modem/router will use the modem/router's internal DHCP service.


----------

